# True Blue Rediscovery



## Ray (Jul 26, 2022)

Here’s an article worth reading:

Rhapsody in blue - Spectacular rare orchid found during surveys in West Papua


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 26, 2022)

Funny, this one's in my talk I'm giving to my local society in about 2 weeks.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 30, 2022)

Good thing they are at the top of a distant mountain…


----------



## Katahdin (Aug 12, 2022)

Its pretty, and I bet it would produce great hybrids with larger more floriferous dendrobiums.


----------

